

Ask HN: Which IMAP providers do you recommend? - brianwillis

With the recent stories about Google deleting accounts, and with one of my parents losing access to their Yahoo account for no apparent reason, I'm planning to leave free email services behind.<p>What IMAP providers have you used in the past that you can recommend? I'm looking for a paid account that I can use with my own domain. Good spam filtering would also be a plus.
======
frou_dh
<http://www.fastmail.fm/>

They've been around a long time.

------
sixtofour
I've liked and used pair.com and fastmail.fm. Today I'd go with fastmail if
all you want is email.

